# Bridgeport Model "dro Display" Questions



## Mike8623

I'm getting more familiar with my Bridgeport Series 1 2hp mill. It has the above pictured DRO on it. It says Bridgeport on the front and the model on the back says DRO DISPLAY. Does anyone have a manual for these or know how they work. I will pay for a copy of the manual. I've looked on the net and can't find anything on the specific Bridgeport.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

THOSE BRIDGEPORT SUPPLIED READOUTS WERE MADE BY ACU-RITE  

A BIT OLD SCHOOL COMPARED TO THE NEW ONES BUT WE HAD OF THEM IN OUR SHOP 
AND NEVER HAD A MINUTE's TROUBLE WITH ANY OF THEM


----------



## RonRock

I got the same one. Add me to the list. I'd like to know what this DRO is capable of, and how to use them. First DRO I've ever been around.


----------



## Mike8623

Its been awhile since this post was first done. During that time I did a lot of searching and finally found and bought the manual for this DRO. It is an original manual. The Folks on here have been good to me so when I get time I will scan the manual and post it on here for all to use and or copy. It may take me awhile since I'm old, retired, lazy and got a lot of other things to do but I will get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## RonRock

That would be very helpful. Thank you for that Mike.

You recall where you found the manual? Have you been able to use the DRO for any "special" functions? I have no idea of what it is capable of.


----------



## Mike8623

Don't even remember now it was somewhere in a rare book, publication site. The guy only had this one. I will scan as soon as I get a chance. I'll try to email you a copy when I get it scanned and at the same time as I post it here. I hope to get it done this afternoon or in the morning. It is the complete manual for these dros. I haven't had a project for my mill yet so I haven't even dived into the manual as of yet.


----------



## Mike8623

I found the manual. It is about 40 pages


----------



## RonRock

Cool.


----------



## Andre

I've used and still use an Acu-Rite II DRO on a buddies vari-speed BP. It works nice, but is really confusing to learn. When zeroing each axis, make sure to hit "X" then "Reset" twice, and same for the Y. When you power it on the display might blink, hit the "Test" button to stop it blinking.

I don't think it has any special functions, just a straight DRO. You can input numbers and offsets, zero scales, and any number of axis to a diameter setting when used on lathes.


----------



## Mike8623

OK folks here we go. I've never done this before but I have scanned the  "Installation Manual, Bridgeport Digital Readout System, Rear Mounted Thin Line Transducer" by Bridgeport Textron 1982 into my computer and will try to attach it to this message. It is quite long and I am not very computer literate. This is a manual that you don't just find everyday and I believe would be of interest to this forum. If someone can take this and zip it or make it more easier to assemble and or move it to a more appropriate location, PLease do.


----------



## Mike8623

I folks I think it is all there, you may have to organize it a bit, even pages are first and the odd pages are the last half. I believe if you print it all you will have the entire manual


----------



## MrFixIt

Mike8623 said:


> OK folks here we go. I've never done this before but I have scanned the  "Installation Manual, Bridgeport Digital Readout System, Rear Mounted Thin Line Transducer" by Bridgeport Textron 1982 into my computer and will try to attach it to this message. It is quite long and I am not very computer literate. This is a manual that you don't just find everyday and I believe would be of interest to this forum. If someone can take this and zip it or make it more easier to assemble and or move it to a more appropriate location, PLease do.



 Thanks for sharing that Mike!


----------



## SmashingPumpkins

Mike thanks for the Installation manual. I have a copy of the Operation manual for our Bridgeport Textron DRO. A good fella gave it to me and I'm sure he would like it shared. 

Been all over the place trying to keep my DRO working. Replaced one of the tiny LED's in a scale, re-glued the glass square in the scale pickup, needed a new 5 volt reg in the power supply and had to replace the 300v supply ($100) for the display. Works real good (hope it stays that way) ------ just takes a few seconds to warm up. Thing is sure built nice, almost mil-spec. 

Interestingly I mounted the X axis scale on the front of the table. I guess it was easier to mount/adjust and didn't limit the Y travel. 

Please feel free to share your experiences with these DRO's guys!

Guess I need 3 posts before I can add links (files?) to a post. Will pass along the Operation manual once I get there.


----------



## SmashingPumpkins

Had to break it up into 4 parts. 1 of 4:


----------



## SmashingPumpkins

2 of 4:


----------



## SmashingPumpkins

3 of 4:


----------



## SmashingPumpkins

4 of 4:


----------



## SmashingPumpkins

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## RonRock

Nice looking machine.


----------



## Rustrp

SmashingPumpkins said:


> Mike thanks for the Installation manual. I have a copy of the Operation manual for our Bridgeport Textron DRO. A good fella gave it to me and I'm sure he would like it shared.
> 
> Been all over the place trying to keep my DRO working. Replaced one of the tiny LED's in a scale, re-glued the glass square in the scale pickup, needed a new 5 volt reg in the power supply and had to replace the 300v supply ($100) for the display. Works real good (hope it stays that way) ------ just takes a few seconds to warm up. Thing is sure built nice, almost mil-spec.
> 
> Interestingly I mounted the X axis scale on the front of the table. I guess it was easier to mount/adjust and didn't limit the Y travel.
> 
> Please feel free to share your experiences with these DRO's guys!
> 
> Guess I need 3 posts before I can add links (files?) to a post. Will pass along the Operation manual once I get there.


Many thanks, I came to this site a few weeks ago looking for this information. I bookmarked the thread and I come back to this being posted with *Outer Limits* soundtrack playing in the background.


----------



## J1S1K

Thanks for posting all this info, my mill cam with one of these and its nice to have the manuals to go with it.


----------



## T Bredehoft

J, Welcome to the  HM forum. this is a great place to post answers to questions. Also to get answers, should you need them.


----------



## Eddie wheels

Mike8623 said:


> OK folks here we go. I've never done this before but I have scanned the  "Installation Manual, Bridgeport Digital Readout System, Rear Mounted Thin Line Transducer" by Bridgeport Textron 1982 into my computer and will try to attach it to this message. It is quite long and I am not very computer literate. This is a manual that you don't just find everyday and I believe would be of interest to this forum. If someone can take this and zip it or make it more easier to assemble and or move it to a more appropriate location, PLease do.


Hello sir, is there any way you can email me a copy of this manual? I can’t open the link posted here.


----------



## Mike8623

Eddie wheels said:


> Hello sir, is there any way you can email me a copy of this manual? I can’t open the link posted here.


All i have is a zipped file. If you give a email address Ill try to  send them...no guarantees though


----------



## Mike8623

Mike8623 said:


> All i have is a zipped file. If you give a email address Ill try to  send them...no guarantees though


I dont have win zip anymore or id unzip them and send


----------

